# Cadence ZRS65s Coxial set impression



## 09tc (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a 1995 Camaro Z28 which I have been building as a street/drag car. I wasn't worried about putting a great sound system in the vehicle. I have a Jensen VM9215 source unit, ppi pcx 5800 amplifier, and a infinity kappa subwoofer collecting dust so I through them in the car but I still needed a set of slim mount coxial speakers for the front door (no rear fill). I did not want to spend more than $100 so I looked on sonicelectronix and woofersetc. My mounting depth is 2.10 inches. I called Jullian with woofersetc who I have bought product from in the past and he recommended me the Cadence ZRS65s set. I have read a lot about Cadence however never heard a product of theirs so I figured to give them a shot. 

Quick Impression:

Each driver is receiving 60 watts rms from the ppi pcx 5800 amplifier. I have a high pass crossover on the amplifier set at 90 hz. The equalizer was initially set to flat and any features such as bass boot and loudness are turned off. The coxial driver has great midbass response between 100-700hz, however between 700-1400 hz there was a pretty big spike. After 1400 hz the spike started rolling off slowly. I ended up turning the midbass a tad down around 200 hz and then turning down 4 db at 1000 hz. Once I made the changes the speakers came more to life. I would say well worth $80. Plenty of midbass, and not too harsh on the high frequencies. The only genre these speakers do not prefer would be metal/punk rock (They start to break up at higher volumes).


----------

